
Negative Feelings About AAPL. What’s Going On with Apple? - davethenerd
http://www.macobserver.com/tmo/article/negative_feelings_about_aapl._whats_going_on_with_apple/
======
pedalpete
The difficulties with materials for creating apple devices caused by the
Tsunami could likely result in smart investors moving large amounts of shares
from Apple to the manufacturer of those limited availability goods. That would
be an opportunity for the investor to get in on a stock where the price of the
goods is rising due to shortages, and not be limited on the consumer side by
reduced sales due to the shortages.

